# My First Goat Sketch ...



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been drawing all of my life. But I must say I've never tried a goat sketch before ... till now. SO this is my first ever Goat Sketch.

Little Lily ...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you did a very nice job - congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is selling personalized drawlings people for 20.00 a piece!!! That is a BARGAIN!!! 

I am getting one done, I can't wait


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, Julie!! That is beautiful!! Looks just like her too!! You must have the patience of a Saint too, being a farmwife/mommy!! Great job. You certainly have a gift.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie, that is so awesome!!! Congrats on the beautiful drawing!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, that is gorgeous. I can not even draw a stick person :shocked:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Your sketch is fully of personallity- I would know that goatie if I saw her. Very good.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

(blushing) THANKS SO MUCH !!! I have been drawing ever since I can remember - and now Jasmine (4yrs old) is showing her creativity - she really likes drawing to  And painting, and pretty much any art stuff. Mommy's little artist 

Anyway, thanks everyone ! And yes - as Stacey mentioned - I can do sketches for anyone - all I need is a pic of what you want drawn  Only $20  Done on professional drawing paper.

It takes me a while to draw a pic - because I'm funny - I have a bit of "perfectionist" in me - and I won't call it done until I get every single little detail exactly how I want it - and even after that I sometimes add to it yet ...lol. My BIG thing is DETAILS ... Details are important to me, and I try to get them exact.
The pic of Lily - (in case you's don't know what this is...) the lighter spots are "highlights" on her fur from Light hitting her coat and making it somehwhat shiney/lighter looking in those areas. She is solid black - but the pic I used to look off of - she has alot of "light" spots and areas on her - so that's what the real light areas are.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You got her down on paper exactly as she is in this pic!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

awww so cute


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish you lived closer so I could get some lessons. :roll: Have you seen my first attempt at a goat yet Julie?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a very nice drawing!! You are good at doing that.


----------

